# WoW über Fernzugriff?!?!?!?



## Qussy (17. Januar 2010)

Hei leute,
sitze hier gerade auf der arbeit und finde leider auch nichts bei google....
Also meine frage ist , ob es möglich ist, über Inet Explorer o.ä. auf meinen Rechner zuhause zuzugreifen, und dann so darüber WoW spielen kann? also muss nict unbedingt mit Innis gehen oder so...aber wenn hier mal länger nichts zu tun ist halt farmen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also das ich mir zuhause iwie nen Tool install. und das dann von hier aus machen kann....wäre echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG
Qussy


----------



## Rethelion (17. Januar 2010)

Mit VNC kann es gehen, aber erwarte da keine Wunder. Generell 3D-Darstellungen kommen über VNC mit schlechter Qualität rüber und je nachdem welche Internetleitung zwischen beiden PCs hängt sinkt die Leistung nochmal.
Du musst außerdem noch Ports auf deinem Router(falls vorhanden) freigeben, sonst kommst du nicht auf den Rechner.
Dann installierst du dir z.B. den Server von ThightVNC(kostenlos) auf dem WoW-Rechner und auf dem Rechner, von wo aus du spielen willst, installierst du dir den Client: http://www.tightvnc.com/download.php


----------



## KilJael (17. Januar 2010)

Qussy schrieb:


> Hei leute,
> sitze hier gerade auf der arbeit und finde leider auch nichts bei google....
> Also meine frage ist , ob es möglich ist, über Inet Explorer o.ä. auf meinen Rechner zuhause zuzugreifen, und dann so darüber WoW spielen kann? also muss nict unbedingt mit Innis gehen oder so...aber wenn hier mal länger nichts zu tun ist halt farmen gehen
> 
> ...



Teamviewer, muss aber auch aufm Zielrechner installiert sein.


----------



## Akido-3000 (17. Januar 2010)

thightVNC ist definitiv zu langsam hab schon was ähnliches probiert fernzusteuern, da kommt das Programm mit der darstellung ned hinterher. 
Teamviewer ist um welten schneller, dafür aber vermutlich noch immer zu langsam...


warum nicht mit windows Bordmitteln arbeiten? Remotedesktopverbindung ist das schnellste - "relativ" einfach einzurichten - je nachdem wie gut du dich auskennst und die übertragung ist am schnellsten.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Januar 2010)

Also über TightVNC hab ich schonmal aufm Iphone gespielt, aber halt mit entsprechender Qualität^^ Klappt das beim Teamviewer eigentlich, wenn niemand vor dem PC sitzt? Dachte da muss immer erst eine SitzungsID eingegeben werden. Und RDP geht nicht, da lässt sich WoW nicht starten.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Darf man fragen, was du arbeitest? Und sucht ihr noch? Hätte auch gern eine Arbeit, wo ich nebenher zocken kann. ^^


----------



## KilJael (17. Januar 2010)

Teamviewer geht total eay, hast ne id und nen pw das du eingibst, dann haste zugriff auf den rechner den du angewählt hast, hab ich oft beim praktikum genutzt um schnell daten auszutauschen oder um zu zocken^^


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (17. Januar 2010)

Du bist auf Arbeit und willst da auch noch WoW zocken? Bekommst du deine Sucht nicht in den Griff? Mal ganz ehrlich, auf der Arbeit hast du gefälligst zu arbeiten und nicht zu spielen! Dein Chef sollte dashier lesen und dich verwarnen... oder noch besser kündigen.
Schlimm diese Suchtis die nichtmehr zwischen Arbeit und Privatleben unterscheiden können.


----------



## Nebola (17. Januar 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Du bist auf Arbeit und willst da auch noch WoW zocken? Bekommst du deine Sucht nicht in den Griff? Mal ganz ehrlich, auf der Arbeit hast du gefälligst zu arbeiten und nicht zu spielen! Dein Chef sollte dashier lesen und dich verwarnen... oder noch besser kündigen.
> Schlimm diese Suchtis die nichtmehr zwischen Arbeit und Privatleben unterscheiden können.



Hura und noch so nen Spacken.

Wer sagt denn das er dann die ganze Zeit spielt, wenn er z.B. in nem Büro arbeitet oder so, und wenn man ne Stunde keine Termine anstehen, kann er doch spielen.

Meine Güte die ganzen Idioten hier mit Ihrem "Suchti" warum sollte sein Chef ihn kündigen ? Wie wärs wenn du man gefeuert wirst (falls du schon arbeitest) ist auch bestimmt ganz lustig.
Oder vielleicht findest du garnicht erst Arbeit, noch lustiger. Aber ich weiß schon jetzt kommt gleich sowas wie "ich bin der und der und verdiene x Millionen im Jahr", wers glaubt.


----------



## Contemptio (17. Januar 2010)

Mein Beileid an deinen Arbeitgeber...


----------



## Rethelion (17. Januar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> (falls du schon arbeitest)



Du sagst es^^

@TE: Wäre es nicht einfach du knallst dir WoW auf einen USB-Stick oder eine exterene Festplatte und zockst es dann am ArbeitsPC? Da wäre die Leistung sicher besser.


----------



## Frostwyrmer (17. Januar 2010)

Geht nich...
Teamviewer ist ein hammer programm, aber WoW spielen lässt sich damit kein bischen! Mein Kumpel wollte bei mir mal zusehn wie ich cs spiele, und bei ihm hats vielleicht mal jede Minute aktualisiert! (nebenbei ham wir noch geskypet, von dort weiss ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Teamviewer ist auch ideal um jemandem bei ner Lan-Party die WoW Daten zu reppen (z.B. beim Spielen auf nem Privatserver).

gretz frosty


----------



## Igoar85 (17. Januar 2010)

Was ich dir noch empfehlen kann, mit dem programm arbeite ich persönlich nur, ist Logmein. Dieses findest du unter www.logmein.com Du installierst das Programm zuhause auf deinem Homerechner und kannst dann über den Browser auf deinen Rechner zugreifen. Dieser ist natürlich Passwort geschützt, dieses du aber selbst auswählst. Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur verfügung.


----------



## Saphira1507 (17. Januar 2010)

Man was seit Ihr doch für Idioten manchmal .... 
Denk Ihr eigentlich auch kurz nach bevor Ihr hier was schreibt? Ich denke nicht, denn sonst hätte es hier sehr viel weniger Antworten gegeben. 

Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das er sein eigener Chef ist? Dann kann er machen was er will und keiner kann Ihn Kündigen? 
Oder vielleicht erlaubt sein Chef das auch? Wenn nix zu tun ist .... kommt leider in vielen Firmen vor zur Zeit .... 
Und ich denke nicht das wer heut zu Tage wegen ein bisserl Farmen seinen Job auf´s Spiel setzen würde .... 

Und wenn das doch alles nicht in Frage kommt was ich hier geschrieben habe ... was stört es euch denn wenn er auf Arbeit spielen will? Zahlt Ihr sein Gehalt? NEIN!?! Dann lasst es doch einfach gut sein ... lest den beitrag, denkt Euch euren teil, aber lasst die andern die hier wirklich helfen wollen oder etwas wissen wollen mit Euren blöden Antworten in Ruhe ... 

Sorry das ich etwas sauer Reagiert habe, aber ich kann dieses ewige geflame mancher Menschen einfach nicht mehr hören ... Ihr solltet einfach mal 5 Minuten nachdenke wieso Ihr das macht und was es Euch bringt ... ich denke dann fällt vielen von Euch flamern auf das es gar nix bringt und Ihr einfach nur Dumm seit. Gibt ja noch nicht genug andere Probleme auf der Welt, man muss schon noch ein paar dazu erfinden das es im Leben spannender wird .... 

Schönen Abend noch Euch allen 
und P.S : Auch ich denke das Du mit der Windows funktion am bessten dran bist . 


MFG Saphi


----------



## Mr. Morizon (17. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es irgendwie verquer, dass für P-Server (die ich auch nicht unterstütze, aber seht euch die Relation an) hier keine Unterstützung geliefert wird, aber wenn jemand bei der knappen Arbeitslage heutzutage nichtmal richtig arbeitet, sondern stattdessen zockt...Tut mir ja leid, aber überleg erst einmal, welch ein Glück du hast bei den Arbeitslosenzahlen überhaupt eine Arbeit zu haben. Ich denke, du solltest das nicht einfach so leichtfertig aufs Spiel setzen, denn "Nur wegen einer kleinen Runde farmen wird man seinen Job nicht verlieren" ist totaler Blödsinn...erklärt eurem Chef mal "Äh, nein Chef, ich spiele hier gar nicht, ich farme nur grad noch das letzte Äonenfeuer und dann wollte ich direkt weiterarbeiten, echt Ehrenwort!"...das klappt nicht, der wird euch mindestens verwarnen (wenn er nett ist) oder direkt kündigen (ich glaube, das ist sogar durchaus möglich in so einer Lage). Arbeit schlecht erledigen ist eine Sache aber statt zu arbeiten, wofür man bezahlt wird und wofür es weitaus viele Abnehmer gäbe (so denke ich), dann zu zocken...tut mir Leid, aber ich denke, das sollte NOCH weniger hier unterstützt werden als P-Server.

Hare Krishna


----------



## Qussy (17. Januar 2010)

schön das wenigstens ein paar leute lesen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn ich habe nicht gesagt das ich stunden lang zocken will....sondern nur wen mal GARNICHTS zu tuen ist, nen paar Minütchen farmen....und ja auch erst mal nur gefragt ob es möglich ist....aber schön das wieder son paar sehr sehr "schlaue" leute so was kluges schreiben...was ja iwie Offtopic ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2tens zu dem einen post mit meinem Chef....warum soll er mich feuern wenn ich im Inet surfen darf usw. wenn nichts zu tun ist....
aber naja....
Trotzdem en riesen dank an die, die lesen konnten und mir auch diesbezüglich antworten gegebe haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG
Qussy


----------

